# Westgate Looses A Life Member....



## fcmcg (24/1/12)

Vale...
Today , Westgate buried one of it's founding members and a life member of our club.
Bill Mutton , was one off our original members . He was a passionate brewer , devoted father and husband and a very congenial and convivial bloke. It's beacuse of the company of people like him , that clubs , be they brew clubs , or even model train clubs prosper and survive.
Whilst ill health in the latter part of his long life forced Bill to stop brewing , his sense of humour remained.
When you have a beer tonight , please raise your glass to Bill Mutton and spare a thought to the family he left behind.
Bill, you were a "good egg"
Memories and regards
Ferg
Secretary
Westgate Brewers


----------



## DU99 (24/1/12)

:icon_cheers:


----------

